# Plastic Shed !!!!



## quintain (10 Apr 2022)

I like wood, I generally think that a wooden extension to my brick built garage/workshop is the natural way to go BUT

I am told by a long time friend I should consider a plastic built shed 11' x 8' size.

Please be kind to me BUT

Has anyone used, seen or considered an apex roof plastic shed as an attachment to an existing garage/workshop area, or indeed any other use.

I welcome all ideas albeit hopefully not abusive about plastic sheds.

I use the modernisation of TIA which I believe stands for 'thanks in anticipation'.


----------



## Bingy man (10 Apr 2022)

Hi , my personal opinion is plastic sheds ( the cheapo ones are best used for gardening tools and the lawnmower thus keeping your valuable workshop space for its intended purpose. However I’ve seen a few good quality ones that maybe-and only just maybe if there was absolutely no other choice I would consider. Problem is the cost of the quality ones are sometimes more than a traditional timber shed . Also what do you attach any tool racks or other equipment to if the shed is plastic- I guess it depends on what you intend to use it for .lastly it may not be subject to water damage and mould/damp but sunlight/ultraviolet rays and the severe temperature difference in winter will eventually take their toll- just look at any kids plastic toys /slides etc after a few years left outside during the different seasons . So imo in order of preference-a brick built-b wooden shed/lean to and c any other materials available.


----------



## paulrbarnard (10 Apr 2022)

We have a small plastic "shed" It's about 6foot by 3 foot by 4 foot high. The lawnmower lives in it. It has been outside for about neight years now and still looks like new. A few of the internal brackets have snapped of mas they were very flimsy but as a weather proof 'shed' itn does the trick. I can only assume a taller one would do just as well.


----------



## quintain (10 Apr 2022)

Thank you both.
I am told by 'the friend' that condensation is a problem which is good as it indicates air tightness and hopefully easily sorted out with some good carefully positioned vents.
Also external can be painted to reduce sun/climate damage but I hope to avoid painting if I decide on the unit.


----------



## Sachakins (10 Apr 2022)

Once plastic is painted, it's a never ending job, even etching primer still won't stop it flaking.


----------



## quintain (10 Apr 2022)

Sachakins said:


> Once plastic is painted, it's a never ending job, even etching primer still won't stop it flaking.


Yes..as I thought; another repeat job best avoided.


----------



## Lard (11 Apr 2022)

I’ve just finished erecting a second 10.5 x 8 ‘plastic’ shed (actually it’s labelled as vinyl). They both have a thin profiled metal skeleton that is then clad with the vinyl panels (3 with windows). Felt very flimsy when putting together but actually quite sturdy now they’re up. American manufacturer with very detailed plans and 600 screws!!!! Very clever and simple flat-pack design.

My mother wanted a timber replacement to replace my late fathers 40yr old shed but I couldn’t bear to see her paying out virtually triple prices to what they were a year or two back and so I tried to persuade her to go the ‘plastic’ route. She was having none of it so I ended up buying one for myself, purely for storage of 8x4 sheets etc, just to show her…….she did like the look of it and so changed her mind.

Now, here’s the crux of my own little tale…..these plastic sheds themselves were roughly £400 pre-covid but have shot up nearer to £1000 but even at this level are, perhaps, still half/third of the price of timber. You certainly wouldn’t store your Crown Jewels in them but for simple garden tools, spare timber, seed-planting stations etc they are ideal.

Being as tight as I am I’ve been scrawling through marketplace, eBay and gumtree for weeks and, finally, found a chap who had a few of them for sale at, roughly, half price. I think he’d probably bought them at an auction and so it was a small risk I was willing to take in regards parts missing but I’m handy enough to make any spares for myself……anyway, they were boxed and would fit in the back of a vw estate.

I’ve since seen YouTube vids where someone is using them as a workshop as they’ve ‘beefed’ up the walls etc…..looks ok but, in my opinion, too small and not rugged enough for my thinking. I’m lucky as I have enough room for my workshop and this new ‘storage’ facility.

if you want info or photos I’m happy to provide. 

I’d buy again.


----------



## OldGreyDog (11 Apr 2022)

I’m a newbie here, but. Our neighbour had a plastic shed with an apex roof (not insulated) and it was an effective ‘condensation chamber’. It creaked when the wind blew, was icy in winter and like a sauna in summer. He dismantled it, broke it up and took it to the tip’ after about three years of anguish.
They might be much better if they are properly insulated, or are used for timber storage and garden spades and forks etc, but I would be nervous about keeping valuable tools and machinery in one after our neighbour’s experience.


----------



## HamsterJam (11 Apr 2022)

We have a fairly large apex plastic shed for the garden tools, BBQ, mower, etc
It is water tight and very dry inside - not had any condensation issues. 
However the sides are not particularly strong which as Bingy Man says, makes it difficult to fix things to the wall.


----------



## OldGreyDog (11 Apr 2022)

HamsterJam said:


> We have a fairly large apex plastic shed for the garden tools, BBQ, mower, etc
> It is water tight and very dry inside - not had any condensation issues.
> However the sides are not particularly strong which as Bingy Man says, makes it difficult to fix things to the wall.


Thats good to hear Our neighbour must have been unlucky - he had a lot of DeWalt cordless tools, a Makita chop-saw and many hand tools in his and he was cursing about condensation dripping down from the roof and a lot of rust/water damage on his tools. For garden tools etc I imagine a plastic shed would be better than the open rear ended lean-to at the side that I keep the mower and digging implements under…


----------



## clogs (11 Apr 2022)

I always built either a steel or wood framed shed's in the past but always used insulated steel panels.....often available used via eBay....
steel is cheaper than wood at the mo, it's not nec for any welding if u plan ahead framing wise....


----------



## Bingy man (11 Apr 2022)

I’ve been thinking about this thread for a while and I guess if the plastic or vinyl sheds are now sturdy once erected if a internal plywood shell insulated i between would suffice with adequate ventilation would prevent the condensation issues - just a thought -even some decent shuttering ply would at least give somewhere to hang tools etc without reducing the volume too much ..


----------



## okeydokey (12 Apr 2022)

My son bought and quickly assembled a plastic shed - while I was away so didn't know about it  
Well it looked liked a shed 
Wobbled like jelly if you put anything in it
Would be a good place to store bubble wrap
After a year it was recycled to an-other person who wanted to buy a half price plastic shed.
Nuff said


----------



## Lard (13 Apr 2022)

Bingy man said:


> I’ve been thinking about this thread for a while and I guess if the plastic or vinyl sheds are now sturdy once erected if a internal plywood shell insulated i between would suffice with adequate ventilation would prevent the condensation issues - just a thought -even some decent shuttering ply would at least give somewhere to hang tools etc without reducing the volume too much ..



Ply sheets to the walls for added protection and tool hanging….That’s what I’ve done with the two I’ve put up. 

They were already sturdy but this improves the functionality.

I don’t understand those that buy such ‘alternatives’ then complain that they‘re flimsy and ‘not wood’.


----------



## Bingy man (13 Apr 2022)

Lard said:


> Ply sheets to the walls for added protection and tool hanging….That’s what I’ve done with the two I’ve put up.
> 
> They were already sturdy but this improves the functionality.
> 
> I don’t understand those that buy such ‘alternatives’ then complain that they‘re flimsy and ‘not wood’.


I think folk forget that every material has its own inherent properties and they somehow expect them to behave the same . Be it timber metal or plastic all of these expand and contract under different circumstances, all have advantages and disadvantages. Some rust others rot and Tbh most sheds once erected are just left to the elements and nature and the environment take there toll from then on . Hence why I’ve always embraced the attitude of prevention is far better than the cure .


----------



## Adam W. (13 Apr 2022)

Good grief, a plastic shed !

I can see them all ending up down the tip in 5 years because they can't be repaired or look shiz because no one can be bothered to maintain them.


----------

